# Solved: NetSurveillance Active X Control



## dam1679 (Feb 6, 2012)

content removed by mod


----------



## dam1679 (Feb 6, 2012)

hi. I can connect to the dvr via remote access internet, but when I write user and password, it says incorrect password. but it is ok!!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

what exactly are you trying to say here? Bit confused.


----------

